# Off Topic > The Water Cooler >  >  Quran Code Challenge  Fake or Real??!

## pouradam

Hi all my dear Excel Expert friends!

First of all, I should notice it is *NOT* a religious thing; it is a *MATH* oriented challenge that is great for those of you interested in *Excel programming*.

I am also trying to make the program in my own way, But who knows! Certainly most of you can do it better that I plan to do..

What is the deal. I will explain.

There is a website ( *www.amazing19.com* ) that plans to proof exact number of *Chapters* and *Verses* used in Quran (The Holly Book of Muslims) is accurately calculated and it is related to the Code of *19*. :Confused: 

The website contains so many Tables, But if you check it out, indeed the root is based on the *1st Table*.

As a brief intro:

-	Quran has *114* Chapters named *Surah*, and each chapter contains some *Verses* called *Ayeh* (or Ayaat).

-	You can check their website for all needed information in details (takes 5 minute for you to read). 

-	I have prepared a Table in Excel contains the Original Number of Chapters and Verses of Quran, 

-	And also  a Blank Table the same as that, for your programming!!

*The website tries to proof that*:

1-	The total Number of *Chapters* is exactly calculated (if you add or remove any Chapters, the math rules become wrong).
2-	The total Number of *Verses* in each chapter are exactly calculated (if you add or remove any Verses, the math rules become wrong)

(Even if you change the sort of Chapters in Quran, again the math rules become wrong!!)

*Now I want any of YOU to do please help me and others recognize if it is fake or real??*

How?? Lets say after 1400 years, the total number of chapters, or verses, has changed by passing of time and for example:

-	10% of Total verses in each chapter may have been lost , or added!
-	10% of Total Chapters in Quran may have been lost , or added!
                 (Means +-10% Tolerance)
-	Or at least the Order of Chapters may have been changed in all these years.

Right??

Therefore in this case, the connection between Number of chapters and Verses should be something happened by *Chance*. Ok?

And we should be able to *find some other arrangements of numbers* (some OTHER numbers) to could *match with the current Math relations exist between chapters and verses of Quran*. Am I talking logicaly??

So...I hope it was not confusing, But If you take 5 minutes checking that URL (*www.amazing19.com* ) and also check my *attached Excel file*, then you would find out what I mean.

Also if any more questions, suggestions or ideas,  I am at your service.

Good Luck!....*Looking forward for your proof if it is Fake, or your Confirmation if it is true.*

(*As a Muslim, I do belive in the contents of Quran and I don't think it is needed to have a mathematical connection between verses and chapters at all! But If we could proof it is True, then It would be very amazing and extra-ordinary!  Also if we proof it is something by chance, I will ask that website to mention he was wrong or delete the website*  :Cool: )

----------


## zbor

A rule for dividing by 19 is : Add twice the last digit to the rest.

(in math words it would be said as: A number Ps Ps-1 Ps-2 .... P1 P0 can be divided by 19 if (and only if) a number Ps Ps-1 Ps-2 .... P1 + 2*P0 is divided by 19).

So for example: 

152 is divided by 19 because 15+ 2*2 = 15 +4 = 19 is divided by 19.
23902 is divided by 19 because   2390 + 2*2 = 2394 -> 239 + 8 = 247 -> 24 + 14 = 38  is divided by 19. (or further -> 3+2*8 = 19).

If you have three numbers a, b and c (all can be divided by 19 because you get them as a multiple of 19) then:


19*(a/k+b/m+c/n) can also be divided by 19. (No Decimal).

Example:

19*5= 95
19*12= 228

95228 : 19 = 5012
22895 : 19 = 1205

I hope this is enough explanation for your curiosity but if you have some specific excel question we would gladly help, only try to be more specific.

----------


## pouradam

> A rule for dividing by 19 is : Add twice the last digit to the rest.
> 
> (in math words it would be said as: A number Ps Ps-1 Ps-2 .... P1 P0 can be divided by 19 if (and only if) a number Ps Ps-1 Ps-2 .... P1 + 2*P0 is divided by 19).
> 
> So for example: 
> 
> 152 is divided by 19 because 15+ 2*2 = 15 +4 = 19 is divided by 19.
> 23902 is divided by 19 because   2390 + 2*2 = 2394 -> 239 + 8 = 247 -> 24 + 14 = 38  is divided by 19. (or further -> 3+2*8 = 19).
> 
> ...



Dear Zbor, thanks a lot for your great tips and calculations.
To be more specific... 1st please download "*Details.gif*" and "*Amazing19.xlsm*"

*In Left Table*)) (Original Table)

When you Add Numbers in Column *B* (that are Chapter Numbers: 1, 2, 3, ..., 114) With numbers in Column *C* (that are number of Verses in each chapter), then you have the Sum of these in Column *D*.
And then the *Even* numbers and *Odd* numbers in Column* D* (Sum) are separated to 2 columns (*F* &* G*).

Now....this table matches with following 4 conditions: 

1)) *Number of Evens and Odds are equal together* (= 2 x *57* => Dividable by 19).
2)) *Total Number of Chapters (B) is Equal to Total number of Odds (G).*
3)) *Total Number of Verses (B) is Equal to Total number of Evens (F).*
4)) If you *add the digits of those two numbers* together (6555 & 6236), then they are dividable by 19.

*In Right Table*)) (Test Table)

Can you calculate and put a series of any different numbers instead of # of verses (*L3:L116*), so that it could match with 3 or 4 of the conditions specified in Left Table (Original)??

----------


## MarvinP

In college I started on a masters degree looking at 'PROOF".  After a semester looking at what people believed to be true and how they decide if it is or not, I came to a single sentence.

Proof is the degree of satisfaction it takes to believe something is true.  

If you already believe something is true, you don't need proof.  If you want to disprove what someone else believes you need to disrupt their satisfaction of their belief.  

I've decided that it is a lot more fun and productive to answer Excel questions where a result answer can be checked and verified than to work on belief systems.

----------


## pouradam

> If you already believe something is true, you don't need proof.  If you want to disprove what someone else believes you need to disrupt their satisfaction of their belief.



This sentence in *most times* true, and you are so right!

But when it comes to *Math* rules, the answer is not based on people belief systems. For example, imagine I have been ALWAYS thinking 1+1=3. 

Therefore I would have a HIGH degree of satisfaction what I believe is true! (1+1=3).
But YOU can proof it is wrong. Isn't it?

While If I believe in Quran or God or anything not related to MATH, you can never proof to me or others if it is *not true* and I can never proof it to you or others if it is *true*.

So.....As you mentioned, it is more fun and productive to answer the Excel question that was explained here, no matter if the numbers are related to Quran or Bible or no books at all...

What I ask is you or any others may have fun checking the relations between numbers of my attached Excel tables, and see if they can find any other combinations that could match with the game rules!  It is all playng with Numbers and Excel and Math rules..

So thanks again for your honest reply and awaiting replies from all of you who are reading this as well!

----------


## zbor

It's OK if it's fun for you to find some relations.

And we would gladly help (as we help others like gamblers. That doesn't mean we share they true beliving that casino might be beated  :Smilie:  )

But you should be more concetrated to ask direct question, given with example what you trying to do and expected result and not expecting from us to read some pages and find some formulas and relations that we don't care about. 

Again we will gladly help you with excel problem but please compose it in that form.

----------


## pike

hi pouradam,
Thanks for sharing, i found it very interesting with the complex levels of combinations.

----------

